# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Gëzuar 7 Marsin të dashur sivëllezër mësues!

## projekti21_dk

Të dashur sivëllezër mësues e dashamirës të kulturës, traditës, gjuhës e gjithçkaje shqiptare ndiej kënaqësi të veçantë që nëpërmjet faqeve elektronike të urojmë njëri tjetrin Ditën e shënuar për shkollën  shqipe.

Të flasësh për shkollën shqipe dhe për rrethanat si lindi ajo, duhet doemos të flasësh për epokën më të ndritshme të historisë shqiptare- Rilindjen Kombëtare Shqiptare, sepse ajo qe një lëvizje e gjerë dhe e fuqishme çlirimtare, që u zhvillua në të gjithë vendin dhe në kolonitë e ngulimet shqiptare e arbëreshe jashtë atdheut, që nga vitet 30 të shekullit të kaluar gjer më 1912 kur u shpall shteti i pavarur kombëtar.

Në krye të kësaj lëvizjeje u vunë udhëheqës të guximshëm e të vendosur, patriotë, iluministë demokarat që mbi interesa të atdheut nuk vinin tjetër. Ata ditën të orientohen me zgjuarsi në situatat e ndërlikuara të gjendjes ndërkombëtare. Për realizimin e programit të çlirimit kombëtar dhe të vënies së vendit në rrugën e përparimit e të demokracisë, rilindësit, mbështetën shpresën dhe besimin e tyre në forcat e brendshme, në radhë të parë në masat popullore të fshatit e të qytetit.

Rrallë mund të gjesh rilindës që të mos ketë qenë njeri i veprimit. Të gjithë janë përpjekur jo vetëm të shkruajnë e të këndojnë, por edhe të veprojnë, të luftojnë, të sakrifikojnë, të japin jetën edhe në fushën e betejave për lirinë e popullit dhe pavarësinë e atdheut, si dhe për dritën e diturisë. Rilindësit nuk ishin ideologë, politikanë e shkrimtarë kabinetesh: ata ishin njerëz të veprimit praktik, që nuk i përfillnin rreziqet për realizimin e idealeve të tyre. Naum Veqilharxhi e Jani Vreto, Koto Hoxhi e Pandeli Sotiri, Petro Nini Luarasi e Papa Kristo Negovani, Mihal Grameno e Luigj Gurakuqi me kaq të tjerë nuk luftuan vetëm me penë. Disa prej tyre dhanë dhe jetën, të bindur se, siç thoshte Naimi drita e diturisë përpara do na shpjerë. Për keto qëllime të larta, ideologët e poetët e shuqar merreshin edhe me libra të thjeshta për shkollat e para shqipe, duke nisur nga Abetaret Kur jemi te Abetaret ia vlen të përmendim ato të parat. Më 1884 Naum Veqilharxhi botoi të parën Abetare në gjuhën shqipe që njihet si Evëtar, pastaj Kristoforidhi Abetare(1872); Jani Vretoja, Pashko Vasa dhe Sami Frashëri botuan Alfabetare e gjuhësë shqip(1879) etj. Gjithë këta libra u shkruan meqë rilindësit tanë bënë përpjekje që mësimi i shqipes të futej në shkollat turke e greke që ekzistonin aso kohe në Shqipëri. Mirëpo, meqë kjo nuk u lejua, rilindësit tanë  vendosën të çelnin shkolla shqipe me vete. Kështu me ndihmën e rilindësve që vepronin jashtë dhe arsimdashësve korçarë hapet e para shkollë në gjuhën shqipe, e njohur si :


MËSONJËTORJA SHQIPE E KORÇËS

Qe kjo një shkollë me fizionomi të theksuar kombëtare laike, ku të gjitha mësimet jepeshin në gjuhën shqipe. U hap në kushtet e pushtimit osman kur shkollat shqipe dhe mësimi shqip ishin të ndaluar në Shqipëri. Shkolla filloi me punë, më 7.3.1887, në Korçë, me nismën e një grupi rilindësish dhe me përkrahjen e masave patriotike korçare dhe atyre të mërgimit. Ajo u kthye në një vatër të edukimit të vetëdijes kombëtare. Aty mësonin nxënës të të gjitha besimeve, sekseve dhe shtresave dhe mësimi jepej falas. Nga ana e përmbajtjes, e strukturës dhe e planit mësimor ishte një shkollë mjafte e përparuar. Jepeshin lëndët: shkrim, këndim, gjuhë shqipe, gramatikë shqipe, histori e Shqipërisë, gjegrafi, aritmetikë etj. E tërë veprimtaria përshkohej nga idetë patriotike, nga edukata e punës dhe dashuria për dije. Drejtuesit e saj qenë veprimtarë të shquar të arsimit kombëtar, si Pandeli Sotiri, Petro Nini Luarasi, Nuçi Naçi. Thoma Avrami etj.

*Pandeli Sotiri dha ndihmëse të shquar për mbarëvajtjen e mësonjëtores shqipe të Korçës, duke qenë drejtor i parë i saj dhe i pari mësues i shqipes në këte shkollë. Për veprimtarinë e tij u vra në Stamboll nga armiqtë e çështjes kombëtare shqiptare.

*Petro Nini luarasi u përndoq nga xhonturqit dhe Patrikana e Stambollit. 
Vdiq i helmuar prej tyre në Ersekë, më 17.8.1911. 

*Ky fat do t´i ndjekë më vonë edhe Papa Kristo Negovanin, Luigj Gurakuqin e shumë arsimdashës të tjerë deri në ditët e sotme.

Shkolla funksionoi 15 vjet, duke përballuar vështirësitë e pengesat e nxjerra nga pushtuesit dhe kleri antikombëtar. Në prag të shekullit XX u bë me 6 klasa. Shumica e atyre që mbaruan këtë shkollë ishin veprimtarë të shquar të lëvizjes për çlirim kombëtar e shoqëror. Në përkujtim të saj data 7 mars është shpallur » Dita e Mësuesit «.

Më duhet të shtoj edhe këtë: shikuar në vite vërtet nuk është shumë, sepse krahasuar me shtetet tjera që kanë akademi shkencash edhe me mbi dy  tre shekuj, shkolla shqipe është relativisht e re. Por, e them me modesti, ndonëse modestia thuhet se është tipar i atij që s´ka me se të mburret, se për këtë kohë kaq të shkrutër shkolla jonë ka nxjerrë personalitete të shquara nga lëmi i shkencës dhe kulturës. Sot gjen shumë personalitete shqiptare madje që ligjërojnë nëpër universitetet e botës nëpër lëndë deficitare.

Për fund po shtoj një të dhënë personale në kohën e tashme. Me të ardhur në Danimarkë, unë përfitova një përvojë të re. Unë medoj se sidomos në Kosovë shkollimi duhet të transformohet, duhet të përparohet në atë masë sa fëmijët të mos stërngarkohen se tepërmi me gjëra që ua ngarkojnë kokat pa nevojë, e që ndoshta nuk u duhen kurrë në jetë. Unë çmoj shumë sistemin e shkollimit danezë dhe besoj se janë të një mendje edhe mësuesit tjerë shqiptarë që kanë pasur rastin të japin mësim si mësues vullnetarë.

Në kremte të tilla, ku ka të bëjë me gjeneratën e re, fjalën time zakonist e përmbyll duke iu referuar një fjalës së urtë: Mjer ai djalë që sia kalon babait, mjer ai çirak që sia kalon ustait dhe në raste të tilla unë lutem: Të gjithë fëmijët ua kalofshin prindërve dhe mësuesve të tyre!

Ju faleminderit!

----------


## e panjohura

Edhe une isha mesuese
Edhe une isha Nene
Tani mbeta vetem femer
Askush s'do me uron!

Ty mesuesi im qe me mesove
Te shkruaj e te lexoj
Nje lule te ujitur me lot
Per fest do ta dhuroj!

E ty o nene e shtrenjt
Tek varri do te vizitoj
Ta uroj festen o nene
Por fare s'do te lotoj!

Do ta fshi gurin e varrit
Mbi fotografi te te puthi ne ball
Me nje ofshame te thelle nga zemra
Do me kuptosh se me djeg ky mall!

----------

Busy Girl (07-03-2015)

----------


## projekti21_dk

Gëzuar Vitin e Ri

2   0   1  0

Le të jetë ky viti i realizimit të dëshirave tua 

personale, familjare dhe kombëtare.




P.S. Sot, në ditëlindjen time ( 25.12.) për miqtë e mi kam përgatitur një klip, për tju uruar Vitin e Ri, pak më ndryshe. Klikoni këtu:

----------


## urtesia

Shkolla fillore „ 7  M A R S I „ – Shkup
Rr. Kosta Abrasheviq  nr. 3; tel/fax ++389 2 2611 290	 















2 0 1 0
R  E  C  I  T  A  L  I 














SH  K  U  P – M A R S  / 2 0 1 0


PROGRAMI
Ditën: E DIEL më: 07.03.2010 me fillim në ora 18.00 
Në Teatrin Kombëtar - Shkup

S   K   E   N   A   R   I

Korri					          ........................	____ min
Recitali					  .......................	____ min
Mejreme 				          Jam			____ min
Gr. i fëmijëve			         Gurbeti			____ min
Gr. i fëmijëve			         Fryn murlani		____ min
Gr. i fëmijëve			        Vdiq Naimi		____ min
_____________________	Fjalët e qiririt		____ min
Mejreme $ Engyl			Lulebora			____ min
Mejreme $ Engyl			Moj e bukura More	____ min
Mejreme $ Engyl			Vijnë pamporat	____ min
Grupi i valleve				.......................	        ____ min


Të nderuara zonja dhe zotërinj, 
Të dashur prind, 
Të respektuar mysafir.
Kam nder dhe kënaqësi të veçantë që në emër të nxënësve dhe mbarë kolektivit të shkollës fillore  7 Marsi, gjithë arsimdashësve, T’Ju urojmë mirseardhje në patronatin e shkollës sonë.

 ( video bim: )

Porsi kanga e zogut t'veres, Qi vallzon n'blerim të Prillit; 
Porsi i ambli flladi i erës, që l’mon gjit e drandofillit,

	Këto vargje me peshë dhe vlerë, me metaforë dhe simbolikë të spikatur i qendisi penda e lehtë e mendjes së hollë.
	Si do kishim lexuar Fishtën, Naimin, Asdrenin, Migjenin, sikur të mos diinim 36 shkronjat e alfabetit, të cilat nuk mund të mësohen në vend tjetër, pos shkollës.
	Vallë, a do të kishte kuptim shkolla shqipe, po të mos ishte 7 marsi.
	Ajo, që këtë datë  e bën kaq të vecante, vlen për tu theksuar se: më 7 mars të vitit 1887, në Korçë u themelua shkolla e parë shqipe.
Vërtet me shumë peripeti dhe sakrifica, arsimdashësit e asaj kohe ia aritën qëllimit.
Kjo ditë, detyroi burrat e pendës dhe fjalës së shkruar, të organizohen dhe të mbajnë kongresin e manastirit.
Lashtësia e një kombi mvaret nga lashtësia e gjuhës dhe kulturës së atij populli.
Fjalë e shenjtë e çdo kombi, rase dhe gjinie  është emri:   M Ë S U E S.

Të mira janë vargjet ku poeti thotë:

Në gjuhë shqipe nënat tona, të qeverisim na kanë thënë, 
Se është një Zot, që do ta dona, Ai që jetën na ka dhënë; 
Edhe SHQYP, na thanë se Zoti, për Shqiptarë Shqypnin e fali.

Pa shihni ç’gjuhë e mirë, sa shije ka dhe hije
Çe bukur edhe e lirë, si gjuhë perëndie.

Më lejoni, që në emrin Tuaj dhe tonin, të gjithë mësuesve t’ua uroj këtë dite fatlume:



U R I M E    N G A   Z E M R A
D I T A    E    M Ë S U E S I T


______________: 	
shkolla 7 marsi, ku mësojmë në gjuhën e nënës,
gjithsej numëron njëmij e gjashtë nxënës.
______________:	shkollë e re, tani e ndërtuar. Brenda saj 78 të punësuar.
______________:	kemi edukatore të zellshme dhe puntore, me hije dhe fije,
mësueset tona: Fatmire, Nexhmije, Eli dhe Hatije.
______________:	nxënësi, ka shumë arsimtarë. Por mësuesi, është i vetëm.
gjithmon në kujtesë e mban. I dalluar mësuesi Burhan.
______________:	Çdo nxënës për 4 vjet, krenohet me mësuesen e vet.
______________: Ajda Aliu dhe  Shermin Musliu, 
______________: Teuta Ajeti dhe Merita Memeti,
______________: Florie Jakupi dhe Shehide Ejupi,
______________: Zulfije Grainca dhe Hajrie Reçica,
______________: Fetije Ibraimi dhe Elmije Shahini,
______________: Senia Lumani dhe Teuta Osmani;
______________: Atixhe Baki, Fahrije Thaçi dhe Gëzime Mejzini
______________: janë mësueset tona, ju duhet ti dini
______________: gjuhë shqipe: 
sa e ëmbël, sa e mirë, gjuha shqipe gjuhë perëndie,
mësuar nga arsimtarët: Bafti, Haki, Lirie dhe Dashurie.
______________: gjuhë maqedone: 
zyrtarishtë nga klasa e parë, e mësojmë pa të mbeta,
arsimtaret e gjuhës: Verica, Nazmie dhe Violeta.
______________: gjuhë angleze: 
univerzale dhe shoqërore, mbretëresh e politikës shekullore, 
nga arsimtarët: Mevlane, Besa, Blerim, Arlinda dhe Fitore.
______________: gjuhë frenge: 
lluksozi i modës së botës, me këtë gjuhë lezeti,
asimtaret tanë: Sevërxhane Dhe Muhameti.
______________: matematikë: 
gjithmonë në matematikë katër plus katër bëjnë tet,
këtë e thonë arsimtarët: Abdulla, Raif, Hajriz dhe Xhevdet.
______________: fizikë: 
fizika lëndë me shumë prioritet
arsimtares Mejreme i dëshirojmë shëndet.
______________: 	kimi: 
molekulat në kimi, vërtet nuk kanë mbarim
i pazëvendësueshëm, arsimtari Agim
______________: biologji: 
zdo të ishte bota pa gjalnesa, e dini ju, çështë fotosinteza ?
zdo të kishte jetë, pa bimë dhe gjelbrim.
lulet e shkollës sonë, arsimtaret Asime dhe Shermin.
______________: gjeografi: 
për shtet dhe kontinent, oqean ose det, nuk do të dinim aspak,
sikur mos të na mësonin arsimtari Gani dhe arsimtari Isak.
______________: histori: 
nëna e diturisë është historia, ne këtë e kemi në dije,
kështu na kanë mësuar zoti Enveri dhe zonja Hazbije.
______________: bazat e arsimit teknik:
 me bazat e teknikës, bëhet mjeshtër njeriu,
këtë lëndë e mësuam nga arsimtar Vebiu.
______________: edukat arti figurativ: 
në artin figurativ ka piktur, skulptur edhe portret
arsimtari Fuat është artist, por është edhe i sert.
______________: edukatë muzike: 
freskim shpirti është kënga , kur  me te na kalon dita
kori, orkestri të dëshmuar nga arsimtarë: Agimi dhe Afërdita.
______________: edukatë fizike: 
fiskulltur  oj orë e dashur, që nxënësit i bënë rahat
me arsimtarë Zekerjanë, Nazmijen dhe të nderuarin Nehat.
______________: informatikë: 
kemi vordin dhe eksellin, por më tepër duam kanterin
në këtë lëndë jemi shumë të mbarë
falë arsimtares Makfire dhe të përkushtuarit Bujar.
______________: 	njohje me religjionet: 
të besojmë zotin dhe të njohim besimet e botës
sivjet i mësojmë prej Amell hoxhës.
______________:	ajo që shkollën e bën të mbarë
është cilësia e punës: nxënës- arsimtarë
që të jetë shkolla në vendin e parë, që të thiremi bajraktarë
mvaret nga dashuria e punës dhe potenciali intelektual.
______________:	ajo që na mundëson për ngritjen e arsimimit
është puna ekipore dhe cilësia e komunikimit.
______________:	për suksesin tonë, merita ka edhe menaxhimi
stili i udhëheqjes, ku bazë  është motivimi
______________:	e ardhmja, është në duart e mësuesit të shkollës. 
______________:	nëna! ju keni në dorë shpëtimin e botës. 
______________:	kur dashuron, gjethja bëhet lule; lulja kur dashuron, bëhet fryt.
______________:	lule ka kudo, por janë të pakta ato, që mund të thurrin kurora.
______________:	KORI - LULEBORË
______________:	jeta e njeriut ndërtohet në tri shtylla: mendimi, fjala dhe puna.
këmbëngulja është talent, puna krijim, krijimi vepër.
______________:	ajo që bën më tepër zhurmë është rrota më e dëmtuar e karrocës
______________:	mos u shqetëso prej mosnjohjes nga të tjerët; më tepër shqetësohu për mungesën e aftësive tuaja.
______________:	frenoeni veten në dy raste, kur jeni duke folur dhe kur jeni duke ngrënë.
______________:	dituria ka më shumë vlerë se sa malli. Dituria të ruan ty, ndërsa mallin e ruan ti. Rojtarët e mallit vdesin, ndërsa rojtarët e diturisë jetojnë në zemrat e njerëzve.
______________:	vlerën e rinisë e dinë të moshuarit, vlerën e qetësisë ata që nuk e kanë, vlerën e shëndetit e dinë të sëmurët ndërsa vlerën e jetës e dinë të vdekurit.
______________:	nuk gjendet mall, më i mirë se zgjuarësia, 
shok më i mirë se edukata, 
trashëgimi më e mirë se kultura dhe nder më i madh se dituria.
______________:	kjo botë është tre ditë: dje, sot dhe nesër. dita e djeshme kaloi. e nesërmja nuk dihet do të vijë apo jo. pra, vlerësoje ditën e sotme.
______________:	udha e mbarë se erdhë pranvera
shko dallëndyshe tuj fluturue
prej misirit ndhena tjera
fushë e male tuj kërkue
______________:	n’shypni shko, fluturim
shko në shkup, n’qytetin tim
shëndet prej meje të mi falësh
në lagjen time të ndalesh
______________:	Ehh t’mujsha unë me fluturue
dojsha të nisem me ty
në shkup me u ndalue
me e pa at vend me sy
______________:	ku kam fis e ku kam farë
ku kam qeshur, e ku kam qarë.
ku jam ritur me thërime
ku e kam unë shkollën time
ku kam fol gjuhën e nënës
ku kam qenë unë nxënës
______________:	e bukur si hëna, e dashur si nëna, e pastër si burimi,
edhe si zog gëzimi, është shkolla ime.
______________:	e ndritur si dielli, e lartë si qielli, e fortë si trimi
Me shkëlqim agimi, është shkolla ime.
______________:	Një pëllumb në abetare, të gjallë e pashë vetë
Nëpër faqet plot dritare, hapte sqep dhe fletë
______________:	Hapte krahët çelte gojën, aty bleta mbushte hojën
Dega i fliste rrënjës, zogu i thoshte këngës
Me gjuhë të mëmës, ta lexoj çdo nxënës
Këtë emër me vlerë dhe rëndësi: 

______________:	SHKOLLA SHQIPE - SHTATË MARSI.
______________:	Me xhaxhin Ali, Fatmir dhe Bamir
Dolëm të shetisim europën e lirë
Nuk kishte kufi, ishte tërë evropë
Pashë tjetër jetë, ishte tjetër botë
______________:	Hej sa befasira, shumë gjëra të rrallë
As edhe në ëndër nuk i kisha parë.
______________:	Ishim në paris, aty pamë ajfellin
Nuk e kisha ndruar as me prizërenin
______________:	Fontanat e londrës në argjende larë
Skisha për ti ndruar as për një ujvarë
______________:	Me asnjë ujvarë, e me asnjë gurë
Që ke ty shqipëri, që ke ti o lurë
______________:	Edhe koloseun në romën plot bujë
Skisha për ta ndruar me kalanë në krujë
______________:	Plazhet që ka spanja, bukuri  e rrallë
Skisha për ta ndruar as me ty himarë
______________:	Me asgjë në jetë nuk e ndroj unë sharin
Sikur edhe botën mua të ma falin.
Gurbeti;   Mejremja;   Dimri;    Fryn murlani;    Vdiq Naimi;   Fjalët e qiririt;
______________:	Toskë e gegë (folklorike )
______________:	Jam djal nga tirona, më riti shqiponja,
Truri mençuria, këtu është shqipëria, 
E kam krujën me Skënder benë, vlorën me Ismal benë, 
gjirokastrën me Kadarenë, shkodrën e Fishtës dikur vilajet,  
Mati lindi Zogun, i shqiptarëve mbret, 
Korça shkollë e parë, edhe  sot shqip flet, 
është apolonia, më i vjetri qytet, 
Krahinë e Mirditës, që me kanun flet, 
Në veri tropoja , pushka larg i vret. 
Kjo është shqipëria me burra të rrallë, shkaba dy krenare i prijën në ballë.
______________:	Unë jam shqipëtar,  me fis dardan, më thonë kosovar;
Ndër shekuj i shkelur, i djegur nga sërbët barbarë,
Sot kemi shtetin e përgjismuar, 
Së shpejti në europë kemi me u bashkuar,
Këtë e donë drenica që lindi djem me plisa, 
Këtë urdhëron prizreni, amanet nga plak ymeri, 
E kërkon edhe gjakova, truri shëndosh që ka kosova;
Neve lufta na mbajti gjallë, gjaku i trimave kosovar,
Komandanti na prini në ballë, trimi kombit adem jashar. 	
______________:	Unë djal nga çamëria, 
Sytë i kam nga shqipëria, 
Mos haroni emrin janinë,
 			edhe aty kemi historinë, 
Edhe ne një gjak kemi, 
Bukës bukë si ju i themi.				
______________:	Kosovë vilajeti, shkup kryeqyteti, këtu është lezeti*; 
Në shkup bit pazari, këtu rrjedh vardari, që burron nga sharri*; 
E jona shqipëri, edhe mali zi, kosovë shtet i ri, preshev çamëri*; 
Këtu n’maqedoni jemi Iliri Shkup jemi me ty, nuk të lëmë n’vetmi
Jemi ne që jemi, shqiponj emrin e kemi, sado që të jemi, bëjmë ate që themi;
Kudo që të jeni, kudo që të shkoni, emrin më të bukur shqipe ju ta thoni;
______________:	Jam dallmat, fis ilir, sot po tretemi në hërvatin, 
Ktheni kokën nga ne shqiptarë edhe këtu keni vëllanë, 
Keni zarën, istrën tërë bregdetin, dikur ilirët zotonin vendin,
Kishin diellin e gjithësisë edhe gjarpërin e shtëpisë.
______________:	Fis nga dugagjin plaku, mu dogj shpirti, mu derdh gjaku, 
Ku është plava, ku mbet sanxhaku, 
Ku është gucia, ku mbet kotori, këtë truall kush e mori?
______________:  Mosni malësi,  lutem mos rënkoni, e keni shqipëri duhet të këndoni.
Këndoni e mos qani, e keni shqipëri, nuk ju sundon shkavi;
Ejani preshevën njëher të shikoni, një tungjatjeta neve të na thoni;
Dje ishim shqip ne shqipëri, sot mbetëm shqip ndër sërbi, 
A mendon kush për këtë anë, mollë të kuqe kur do të hamë ???	
______________:	MOJ E BUKURA MORE; VIJNË PAMPORAT
______________: 	Mos harojmë shekullin e kaluar, mijra zemra janë përvëluar
			Gjërë e gjatë është shkruar, për  kosovën e trazuar. 
 ______________: Fol, moj botë e qytetërimit, përse po shkulej kjo racë e trimit.
_____________: 	Kosovë oj tokë e jonë, bujare, trime, ke qenë gjithmonë
_____________: 	Kurban u bëre si në ditë bajrami, kur në ballkan vritej vetëm shqipëtari.
_____________: 	Ty moj kosovë, e madhe shpresë, në ty mbahet fjalë dhe besë,
			Njëri krah i shqiperise! Je foleja e trimërisë!
_____________: 	Pjesa më e madhe e shqipërisë, 	i u dha serbit e greqisë
			Vetëm ni ardhtë keq perëndisë, për atë gjakun e foshnjërisë,
_____________:	Flet shqiponja në flamur,
			Mbeta n’udhë kryq e përmbi urë
			Shikoj në lindje, shikoj n’perendim,
			Bashkimi kombëtar, i vetmi shpëtim.
_______________	E dua babanë, e dua mamanë,
			E dua motrën, e dua vëllanë,
			E dua jetën, e dua lirinë,
			Gjitha gjeneratat duam pavarësinë. 
_______________	Jam gjashtëdhjet e teta. 
			Me gëzim të kufizuar.
			Me ditë të zeza.
			Pa flamur në duar .
_______________	Jam tetëdhjet e njishi 
			Pa faj, e pa hak
			Ecëm nëpër ferra 
			Ecëm nëpër gjak. 
 ______________	Jam tetëdhjet e nënda
			Me dyer të shkollës mbyll’
			Flakadan demostratash
			Në mars e në prill. 
_______________	Gjenerata ime, gjenerat e ardhmërisë,
Faqe e re e historisë.
Nuk i pranojmë ndikimet sovjetike
	Jemi për strukturat, euro atlantike.
______________:	JEMI FËMIJËT E BOTËS
______________:	VALLE 
______________:	__________________________________________________
______________:	__________________________________________________
______________:	__________________________________________________


Material i shfrytezuar nga poet te ndryshem shqipetare.



F U N D

						Përpiloi: Daim Hiseni

----------


## projekti21_dk

Të dashur sivëllezër të shkollës *7 Marsi*  të Shkupit, ju që rrezatoni dritë e dituri ju falënderoj nga zemra që sollët për ne këtë material kaq të dobishëm e kaq të nevojshëm për të kujtuar këtë ditë të shenjtë që shënon për popullin tonë kufirin midis errësirës dhe dritës.

Unë nuk do të shtoj më shumë nga çkeni thënë ju në këtë recital, por nuk mund të lë pa cituar: _Si do kishim lexuar Fishtën, Naimin, Asdrenin, Migjenin, sikur të mos dinim 36 shkronjat e alfabetit, të cilat nuk mund të mësohen në vend tjetër, pos shkollës_, për të ardhur te konstatimi: _Fjalë e shenjtë e çdo kombi, rase dhe gjinie është emri: M Ë S U E S._

Kur kësaj i shtohet ajo që ka thënë një dijetar:_ Një shtet që ka një shkollë të fortë, pretendon të bëhet një shtet i fortë,_ andaj:

Të dashur sivëllezër mësues, nxënës, prindër e kushdo tjetër që ia do të mirën fisit tonë: *Të bëjmë një shkollë të fortë që të kemi një shtet të fortë.*

----------


## projekti21_dk

Të dashur sivëllezër mësues edhe pak ditë dhe kemi kremten tonë. Besoj se shumica jeni të angazhuar për të kremtuar sa më mirë këtë ditë të shënuar.

Në vitin 2001, këtu në Danimarkë kam pas përgatitur një recital me nxënësit shqiptar.

Unë po e sjell atë recital, sepse mbase dikujt do t'i nevojitet. Nuk është i nievlit sic e kanë bërë mësuesit e shkollës fillore "7 Marsi " të Shkupit, por nuk është edhe për t'u sharë. Ky recital që po ju sjell unë mund të përdoret/zbatohet në ato shkolla ku nuk ka kushte të mira për aktivitete të lire ose që kanë kushte modeste.

Respekt për ju,
Adem Gashi, Danimarkë

----------


## projekti21_dk

Recital i përgatitur me nxënësit shqiptarë në Qendrën e Refugjatëve në Randers të Danimarkës, me rastin e 7 Marsit, në vitin 2001.



RECITAL
Marrin pjesë:
Vajza 1
Vajza 2
Vajza 3
Djali 1
Djali 2




*Gjuha jonë sa e mirë,...*


Edhè hâna do t' a dije,
Edhè dielli do t' két pá,
Se per qark ksaj rrokullije,
Si Shqypnija 'i vend nuk ká !..Vajza 1

Atje léjn, po Toskë e Gegë,
Si dý rreze n' flakë t' nji dielli:
Si dý rrfé, qi shkojn tue djegë,
Kúr shkrepë rêja nalt prej qielli.    ... Vajza 2

Geg´e Toskë, malsi jallia,
jan´ nji komb m´u da s´duron,
fund e majë nji â Shqipnija,
e nji gjuhë t´gjithë na bashkon.  .... Djali 1

Ndër komb´ tjera, ndër dhena tjera,
ku e shkoj jetën tash sa mot,
veç për ty m´ rreh zemra e mjera
e prej mallit derdhi lot.    ...Vajza 3

*Vëllezër shqipëtarë!*  ... të gjithë
Të prekim urtësinë,
Të zëm' udhën e mbarë,
Të ngjallim Shqipërinë.   ...Djali 2

Shqipëria ka qënë
Edhe po do të jetë,
Po sot në ditët tënë
Të metë të mos ketë.   ...Vajza 3

E ka nderuar zoti
Gjithënjë Shqipërinë,
Ish fort mirë qëmoti,
Do bëhet dhe taninë.    ...Vajza 2

Sa ishte trimëria
N'atë kohë të vjetrë,
Kish emrë Shqipëria,
Sa s'kish nonjë vënt tjetrë.  ...Vajza 1

Sa burra kordhëtarë
Ka nxjerrë Shqipëria
Më pastaj e më parë,
Q'i shkruan istoria!     ....Djali 2

Ajo ish koh' e zjarrtë
Dhe kish mundime tepër
Po sot pëndë dhe kartë
Na duhet, nukë tjetër.   ...Vajza 3

*O burra, shqipëtarë*,  ...  të gjithë
Të marrim dituritë,
Se s'është koh'e parë,
Tani lipsetë dritë.   ...Djali 1

Të shkruajm' gjuhën tënë, 
Kombinë ta ndritojmë,
Gjithë ç'është e ç'ka qënë
Ngadalëzë ta msojmë.    ....Djali 2

Pa shihni ç'gjuh' e mirë!
Sa shije ka e hije,
ç'e bukur'edh'e lirë,
Si gjuhë perëndie.  ...Vajza 1

Shum'e bardhë kjo ditë
Për gjithë shqipëtarët,
Do na sjellë një dritë,
Që s'e kishin të parët.   ...Vajza 2

Kjo dritë do na bjerë
Të gjitha mirësitë
Dhe gjithë do t'i ngrerë
Dëmet e marrëzitë.   ...Vajza 3

Si lum kush zë të mbjellë, 
Lum kush vë këtë pemë!
Se kjo ka për të pjellë,
S'mbulohetë me remë.   ...Djali 1

Përmbi zâ që lëshon bybyli,
Gjuha shqipe m´shungullon,
Përmbi erë që jep zymbyli
Pa da zemrën ma ngushllon.   ...Vajza 1

Porsi kanga e zogut t'veres,
Qi vallzon n'blerim të Prillit;
Porsi i ambli flladi i erës,
Qi lmon gjit e drandofillit:   Djali 2

Porsi vala e bregut t'detit,
Porsi gjâma e rrfés zhgjetare,
Porsi ushtima e nji termetit,
Njashtû â gjuha e jonë shqyptare.   ...Vajza 3

Prá, mallkue njaj bir Shqyptari,
Qi ketë gjuhë të Perendís,
Trashigim, qi na la i Pari,
Trashigim s'i a lên ai fmís;   ...Vajza 2

Edhè atij i u thaftë, po, goja,
Qi e perbuzë ketë gjuhë hyjnore;
Qi n'gjuhë t'huej, kúr s'âsht nevoja,
Flet e t'veten lên mbas dore.   ...Vajza 1

Prá, Shqyptarë, çdo fés qi t'jini,
Gegë e Toskë, malcí e qyteta,
Gjuhen t'uej kurr mos t'a lini,
Mos t'a lini sá t'jetë jeta,   ...Djali 2

Por per tê gjithmonë punoni;
Pse, sa t'mbani gjuhen t'uej,
Fisi i juej, vendi e zakoni
Kanë me u mbajtë larg kambës s'huej.   Djali 1

Nper gjuhë shqype bota mbarë
Ka me u njohtë se ç'fis ju kini,
Ka me u njohtë jú per Shqyptarë:
Trima n'zà sikurse jini.
Prandej, prá, n'e doni fisin,
Mali, bregu edhè Malcija
Prej njaj goje sod t'brohrisin:
Me gjuhë t´veten *Rrnoftë Shqypnija!*  Djali 2 /... të gjithë

Rrnosh e kjosh, prá moj Shqypní,
Rrnosh e kjosh gjithmonë si vera,
E me dije e me Lirí
Per jetë t' jetës të rrnoftë tý ndera.   Vajza 1

Në mes tuaj kam qëndruar 
E jam duke përvëluar,
Që t'u ap pakëzë dritë,
Natënë t'ua bënj ditë.
Do të tretem, të kullohem,
Të digjem, të përvëlohem,
Që t'u ndrinj mir' e të shihni,
Njëri-tjatërin të njihni.   Vajza 2

Unë zjarrit nuk i druhem
Dhe kurrë s'dua të shuhem,
Po të digjem me dëshirë,
Sa të munt t'u ndrinj më mirë.   Vajza 3

Unë dua njerëzinë,
Mirësin' e urtësinë,
Në bëhi shokë me mua,
Në më doni si u dua,
Njëri-tjatërin në doni,
Të paudhë mos punoni.   Djali 1

Bënem qëngj e kec i pirë,
Lul' e bar e gjeth i mbirë.
Dua shumë fjalë t'u them,
Po trëmbem mos i bënj ujem.
E ku shkruhenë në kartë
Fjalët' e gjuhësë zjarrtë?   Vajza 2

Vdiq Naimi, vdiq Naimi,
moj e mjera Shqipëri!
Mendjelarti, zemërtrimi,
vjershëtori si ai!   Djali 2

Vdiq Naimi, gjithë thonë,
qani turq, qani kaurrë!
Bilbil i gjuhësë tonë
sdo të dëgjohet më kurrë!   Vajza 3

Vdiq Naimi, që këndoi
trimërinë, Skënderbenë,
vdiq Naimi, që lëvdoi
dhe nderoi mëmëdhenë!   Djali 1

Edhe sot ia dëgjoj zërin e ëmbël   Vajza 1 
Edhe sot ia dëgjoj fjalët zjarr    Djali 2
E desha, o miq, me gjithë zemër,   ...Vajza 2
Mësuesin e klasës së parë.   ...Vajza 3

Kur më shihni se jam tretur, 
Mos pandehni se kam vdekur;
jam i gjall' e jam ndë jetë
jam në dritët të vërtetë,
Unë jam në shpirtit tuaj,
Mos më kini për të huaj,
Se ma k'ënda t'u bënj mirë,
Të mos mbeti n'errësirë.   Djali 1

*O vëllezër shqipëtarë,*  ... të gjithë
Gëzohi që erth kjo ditë
Kaq' e mir'e kaq'e mbarë, 
Që sjell gjithë mirësitë!   Vajza 2

Kjo është një dit'e rezë,
Që bie vëllazërinë
E dëbon jetën e zezë
Dhe ndarjen e marrëzinë.   Djali 2

Ta lusimë këtë ditë,
Q'e bekoi zot'i vërtetë
Dh'e dërgoi me shumë dritë,
T'i mbes'emëri përjetë.   Vajza 3

Sot e vumë gurn'e parë,
Sa 'sht' e bekuar kjo ditë!
Zot'i math e pruftë mbarë
E na dhëntë urtësinë!    Vajza 2

Hapu, hapu, errësirë!
Pa jakë tëhu, o dritë!
Se arriti koh'e mirë,
U gdhi nata, u bë ditë.   Vajza 3

Sot niset një tjatrë jetë,
Të rremenë posht'e shtije,
Mbretëron fjal'e vërtetë,
Dhe të mirat gjith'i bije.   ...Vajza 1


Zot'i math qoft'i lëvduar,
Q'e nxjer në shesht të vërtetën,
Se ajo sij ka buruar,
Pa e ndritur jetën.   ...Djali 1

Lumja ti, moj Korç'o lule,  ... të gjithë
Q'i le pas shoqet' e tua!
Si trimi në ball'u sule,
Ta paçim përjetë hua!   ...Djali 2

Kushdo që është sot burrë
Dhe shqipëtar i vërtetë,
Emëri s'i shuhet kurrë
Dhe nderi i rron përjetë.   ...Vajza 1

*Gjuha jonë sa e mirë!
Sa e ëmblë, sa e gjerë!
Sa e lehtë, sa e lirë!
Sa e bukur, sa e vlerë!*  ... të gjithë

Kjo 'shtë mëm' e mirësisë,
Që bije qytetërinë,                                              
Gasthin e vëllazërisë,
Njerëzin' e miqësinë.   ...Vajza 2


S'jemi grekër as bullgarë, .... vajzat, djemtë
Asgjë tjatër nukë jemi,   ...Vajza 3
*Jemi vetëm shqipëtarë,*   ... të gjithë
Ne kët' emër nder'e kemi.   ...Djali 2

Ky emr' është shum' i mirë,
Se më s'jemi të gënjyer,
Nukë jemi n'errësirë,
E njohëmë gjën' e vjyer.   ...Vajza 3

Perëndia na e lëntë
Përjetë ta trashëgojmë,
Edhe kurrë mos e dhëntë
Ta humbim e ta harrojmë!   ...Djali 1

Të lemë mëmënë tënë
E të marrimë një shtrigë!
Zoti mos e pastë thënë!
Pun'e keq'e shum'e ligë.   ...Djali 2

O, sa qenë të gënjyer
Ata që vuan për botë!
Turp të math kanë rrëfyer,
Punuanë fare kotë.   ...Vajza 1

Pa mejtoni, o të gjorë, 
Efialtin, Pafsaninë, 
Që u bënë trathëtorë
Dh'e gjenë më perëndinë.   ...Vajza 2

Nga gjithë ç'kemi kënduar
Për të njohur vetëhenë,
Kaqë gjë kemi mësuar,
Të nderojmë mëmëdhenë.   ...Djali 1

Se njerëstë gjithë vdesin,
Po jeta s'mbetet e shkretë,
Gjuha, mëmëdheu mbesin
Të patundurë përjetë.   ...Vajza 1

Me zëmërë të gëzuar
Dhe me gjithë shpirt uroni!
Zotërinjt' e zotëruar,
Gjithë përnjëherë thoni:    ...Vajza 3

*Rroft' e qoftë Shqipëria
Dhe kombi e gjuha jonë!
Lulëzoftë dituria,
Dritë paçim përgjithmonë.   ... të gjithë*

----------



----------


## Brari

gezuar dhe ju adem diten e shkolles e mesuesit..

suksese ne veprimtarine tuaj atdhetare!

gezuar gjithe nxensve studenteve e mesuesve festen e tyre..!!

----------


## stern

*Gezuar 7 Marsin

*

----------


## projekti21_dk

> gezuar dhe ju adem diten e shkolles e mesuesit..
> 
> suksese ne veprimtarine tuaj atdhetare!
> 
> gezuar gjithe nxensve studenteve e mesuesve festen e tyre..!!


Shumë të fleminderit, o Brari.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> *Gezuar 7 Marsin
> 
> *


të faleminderit stern për urimin me këtë dhuratë kaq të bukur.

----------


## Foleja_

I nderuar  dhe i dashur  mesues  Adem Gashi ,

fillimisht ju uroj festen  me deshiren me te sinqerte qe edhe shume e shume vite te jeni perkrah femijeve tane  dhe ti ushqeni si deri me tani me atdhedashuri , guxim qe cdo here  te thone te verteten dhe mendimin e lire, dhe me krenari qe jane bij e bija shqiptare .
Recitalin qe e lexova dhe rilexova me  kenaqi shpirtin , kombinim me nje mesazh teper te fuqishem.Uroj  qe femijet qe e recitojne ( dhe te gjithe te tjeret qe e degjojne ) te mos e harrojne kurr as edhe nje shkronje te vetme nga recitali dhe te i percjelle cdo here si himn jetesore. 
E ndjej thelle krenarine tuaj  gjate  shfaqjes  se femijeve ne skene  dhe me pas . Do te doja ta kem ate mundesi qe edhe une ti degjoja  :buzeqeshje: 

Me shprese se do te kaloni mire per festen e mesuesit  dhe me urimet me te perzemerta ju pershendes .

Miqesisht : Foleja_

----------


## _MALSORI_

gezuar festen te dashur mesues kudo qe jeni...suksese ne punen tuaj fisnike

nga nje ish-mesues...

----------


## Nete

Gezuar festen te dashur mesues/se.

----------


## veletini

Gafurr Bytyçi
CILA ËSHTE SHKOLLA E PARE SHQIPE

-me rastin e 340 vjetorit te Shkolles se Janjevës-

Në vitin 2000,Anton Ashta,një intelektual yni në perëndim,në një prej shkrimeve që ky plason edhe në ëebfaqen personale në internet,evokon një bisedë me babain e tij,kur ky ishte fare i ri.E paska pyetur ky atëherë babain për Shkollën e Korçës.Si është e mundur,-paska pas shprehur ky habinë e tij,-që Shkolla e Korçës e vitit 1887 të jetë shkolla e parë shqipe?Si është e mundur që shkolla shqipe të jetë hapur aqë vonë,kur shtetet fqinje kishin vite që ishin të pavarura?

-E vërteta është një tjetër.Shkolla e pare shqipe është hapur shumë më herët,por e kanë hapur ata që nuk duhej ta hapnin,-kështu i paska thënë i ati Antonit,gjithnjë duke pasur ndërmend ato shkolla që qenë hapur në trojet tona në mbarim të shekullit XVI,si fjala vjen Shkolla e Stubllës(1584),apo edhe ato shkolla që u hapën në dekadat e para të shk.XVII,dhe që drejtoheshin nga klerikët.

Dhe,përnjëmend,a është Shkolla e Korçës e vitit 1887 shkolla e parë shqipe?

Se Shkolla e Korçës nuk mund të jetë shkolla e parë shqipe,i këtij mendimi është edhe Donat Kurti,por edhe Engjëll Sedaj,e tj.Donat Kurti,më një vështrim për shkollat tona në lashtësi,botuar te “Hylli i Dritës”,më 1935,thotë se shkolla e parë shqipe daton që më 1638.Si të parat shkola ai përmend tri:Shkolla e Pdhanës,e Binishtit dhe ajo e Shkodrës,duke sjellur me këtë rast të dhëna mjaft unteresante përkitazi me punën që zhvillohej në to.
Edhe Mehmet Elezi,figurë e njohur e letrave shqipe,njësoj sikur Anton Ashta,edhe ky,mbase me shumë të drejtë,shpreh habinë që Shkolla e Korçës,respektivisht 7 marsi i vitit 1887 mirret si datë e shkollës së parë shqipe.Duke e mbështetur konstatimin në pohimet e Donat Kurtit se shkollat shqipe ne viset veriore të atdheut kanë gjalluar të paktën që prej 400 vitesh,në vazhdim Mehmet Elezi i referohet studiusit amerikan Edvin Zhak(Edvin Jackues) dhe librit të tij “Historia e popullit shqiptar nga lashtësia deri në ditët tona”.Edvin Zhak i shpie shkollat e para shqipe pak më përpara në kohë:në vitin 1632.-Shkolla e parë ,e dokumentuar,në gjuhën shqipe u hapë në Velë të Mirditës,më 1632,-shkruan ai.Dhe kjo nuk është e vetmja.Një shkollë tjetër,mjaftë e hershme qe hapur ne Kurbin,po më 1632.Më 1638,shkolla shqipe u hap ne Pdhanë,fshat afër lumit Mat,ndërsa më 1639,në Troshan,dhe në vetë qytetin e Shkodrës ,më 1698.Më pas u hapën edhe më se 21 shkolla tjera nga qytetet veriore e deri në Durrës,secila me më së pakut 30 nxënës.Historiani amerikan Edvin Zhak në veprën e lartëpërmendur shton se më 1887 në qytetin e Shkodrës ishte hapur edhe një qendër me ndikim në arsimin e lartë,Kolegji i Shën Françesk Savierit,që paiste me arsim teknik e tregtar rreth 400 studentë.Kjo shkollë ishte qendër shkencore për krejt Ballkanin,jo vetëm për Shqipërinë.Risi shkencore e këtij kolegji,po sipas këtij historiani,është observatori meteorologjik,i themeluar që më 1888,si i pari observator në Ballkan.

Në anën tjetër,Dr.Engjëll Sedaj,në shkrimin e tij “Stublla po bëhet një tempull i arsimit e i kulturës kombëtare”,sjell të dhëna nga më të besueshmet për shkollën e parë shqipe,në formë kolegji në Stubëll të Karadakut,që më 1584,kuptohet: si shkollë ilegale.
Nga të gjitha shkollat e lartëpërmendura,padyshim se është Shkolla e Janjevës e vitit 1664ajo që dallohet për shumëçka nga shkollat tjera të trojeve shqiptare.Në shenjë nderimi për rolin e saj të madh,tash e gati 11 vite më herët,respektivisht më 28 dhjetor 1995,në fshatin Llugaxhi,dhe më 16 janar 1996 në Prishtinë,qe shënuar 330 vjetori i Shkollës së Janjevës.

-Duke shënuar ditëlindjen e njërës prej shkollave më të vjetra,ditëlindjen e Shkollës së Janjevës,ne njëherit dëshmojmë se fillet e arsimit tonë kombëtar i gjejmë në lashtësinë e shekujve,-patë thënë atëherë Dr.Abdullah Vokrri.Kërkesa për hapjen e kësaj shkolle ishte bërë më 15 nëntor 1664 nga vetë Andrea Bogdani,kryeipeshkv i Shkupit.

Pas gjithë kësaj që u tha më lartë,deshe s’deshe shtrohet edhe njeherë pyetja:

A është njëmend Shkolla e Korçës shkolla e parë shqipe

Më 1960,Qeveria e Shqipërisë e konfirmon me ligj si ditë të parë të shkollës së parë shqipe datën 7 mars të vitit 1887,datë kur u hap Shkolla e Korçës.Ky ligj,për mendimin e shumëkujt është një ligj i një mendësie komuniste,ndaj dhe si i tillë nuk i bënë nder traditës së lashtë të shkollës shqipe.Ky ligj prandaj do të duhej të rishikohet,sepse është e nevojshme dhe me shumë interes.Shkolla e Korçës vërtet se është shkolla e parë laike,dhe është themeli i traditës së shkollës kombëtare,por jo me më pak merita janë edhe shkollat shqipe të lashtësisë,si ato që përmend Donat Kurti,Edvin Zhak,e tj.Nëse ne e numrojmë si libër tonin ‘Mesharin”,një libër përkthimesh në shqip të shkrimeve biblike,botuar më 1555,me autor Gjon Buzukun,prift;nëse ne krenohemi dhe e themi me mburrje se jemi pasardhës të ilirëve,që ishin të botëkuptimit pagan;dhe nëse ne krenohemi me Skënderbeun që jetoi disa shekuj më herët nga epoka e Rilindjes Kombëtare,por që shekuj me radhë vetë kujtimi për figurën e tij bëri që ngushtësisht të lidheshim pas identitetit tonë kombëtar,atëherë pse të mos krenohemi edhe me shkollat tona të lashtësisë.Tek e fundit,ç’të keqe ka që mësimet e këtyre shkollave ishin në masën më të madhe të karakterit fetar,pasi që të o këtij karakteri ishin edhe shkollat e popujve fqinjë.

Dhe,krejt në fund:

a)Është Shkolla e Korçës, 

b)por është edhe Shkolla e Janjevës e datës 15 nëntor 1664(me një varg simotrash tjera),që u hap( apo që u hapën )për qëllime shumë fisnike.



p.s.Kjo kumtesë është botuar në Almanakun e Manifestimit të Katërt Kulturor-Shkencor e Letrar GJURMË TË GJECOVIT 2005-2007,Janjevë 2008

----------


## Darzana

Urime 7 Marsi te gjithe mesuesve shqiptar kudo qe gjinden. Njeherit vajzes time Nores  i uroi datelindjen  e saj  7  Marsin. 

darzana

----------


## gezim.q

kam lexuar nje poezi    per 7 marsin             te shkruar nga antaret e keti forumi   po nuk po e gjej ju lutem me  ndihmoni

----------


## Besoja

Gjej rastin të uroj gjithë mësuesit kudo që punojnë dhe në veçanti miqtë e mi mësues!
Suksese në punën e tyre plot përkushtim e pasion!

----------


## e panjohura

*Ty mesus që nuk je mes nesh!*

*----- Urime-Shtatë Marsi-----*

*Tërë ditën do ju kujtojm
Juve që na mësuat shkrim-lexim
Në mbrëmje është nata e zjarreve
Me Ju do jemi gjerë në agim!*

*Bac Shaban,mësues dhe atëdhetar
Ishe dhe do mbetesh gjerë në amshim
Hero e mësues i yni i gjallë..
Luftove,që ne sot gjetëm shpëtim!*

*Do ti numrojm varret e Juaja
I vogël e i madhë u flijua
Athua do Ju plotsohet dëshira
Trojet Shqiptare me i bashkua?*

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

nuk do ja uroja te gjith mesuesve ket fest ato qe te ngelin ne klas pa pik lidhe ato qe jan te korruptum nuk e meritojn ket gje...

----------

